

Wikileaks: Swiss bank closes Julian Assange's account - harkain
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-11929034

======
lhnz
I'm actually beginning to feel a little pathetic about not being able to help
a cause I believe in... What can really be done technologically, economically
and politically when the establishment is so anti-Wikileaks?

~~~
27182818284
Mirror their site I-AM-SPARTACUS style?

------
config_yml
PostFinance is actually not a bank, it has no such license. It is part of the
swiss post. Wikileaks funds probably would have been safer at a private
bank...

